# Bersa 380 Accuracy?



## cupsz71

Bought the wifey a BERSA THUNDER .380 over xmas and I'm having some "issues" with it's overall accuracy, or in simpler terms - lack of.

It's a nice little gun _(the wifey luvs it_), don't get me wrong, but try and shoot consistant groupings at a static paper target at 6-10 yards is like a "_Hail- Mary_" play. At 5 yards......not so bad. 3 yards.....pretty good.

The wife shoots in the 3-5 yard range so in her mind she's not really having a problem since it's a CCW weapon for her anyways. But when I try and shoot it at the minumum distance I start at, 8 yards.......well lets just say.... WOW!:smt102

I admit I/the wife never actually shot this BERSA before I bought it (_shot a WALTHER PPK /SIG232 in .380 & a TAURUS Pro PT111/XD Sub in 9mm that was avialable to me for comparison in the sub-compact arena_) and searched on-line including this forum and the BERSA met with rave recomendations on all sides.

So I guess my "_issues_" are:
1. The small 3" barrel - poor accuracy out past 6 yards - normal or not?
2. A serious brand of Ammo problem. - shooting Walmarts "white box" Winchester 95grn FMJ. -_they sure eject with serious powder blackening on the casing. The metal isn't burnt from heat, just covered in a thick black layer of soot._
3. My large hands gripping this thing - it's the wife's- she likes it, so don't sweat it and keep her targets in close?
4. It's a* CCW *weapon - *NOT* a target pistol. SO any practical use of it being remotely accurate at over 20ft away.....yea... yer dream'n buddy?

Just a bit of a rant. As long as the wifey likes it........we'll be keep'n it. I'm happy to use my 92FS for my own "accuracy" tests on my targets.

I gotta get me some more coffee. :smt023

Thanks


----------



## Baldy

They are a smell their breath gun that you use to practice at a distance measured in feet not yards. Stay up close with it and as you get better then move the target back about 5'. Just keep practicing and it will all come together. Good luck.


----------



## Dsig1

I used to shoot mine from 7, 10 and 15 yards with pretty good results. You should get to a point where at 10 yards you can keep a paper plate grouping. Keep working with it. Try an overgrip as the Bersa can jump in your hand a bit when firing.

Good luck with it.


----------



## cupsz71

Dsig1 said:


> Try an overgrip as the Bersa can jump in your hand a bit when firing.


I'm currently seeking out some HOGUE style grips similar to the ones Iput on my 92. Your definately right about the gun "_jumping_". The web of my right hand was sting'n a bit last Fri.

I'm also planning on "_Bench Testing_" the gun hopefully this week to see if the sights are off, at about 7yrds to start with.

I should of mentioned that the inaccuracy is the "_hitting-all-over-the-place"_ on the target syndrome.


----------



## 3Reds

I haven't had any problems with accuracy with my Bersa 380. I used it to take my concealed carry license test and I did quite well. I have since bought a glock 19 and had to make several trips to the range to get the same groupings I was able to achieve with the Bersa. I have small hands and I had a problem shooting the glock down and to the left. Now I really enjoy shooting both guns. I will say that the Bersa gets a lot dirtier after a trip to the range than the glock and it is harder for me to break down to clean.


----------



## cupsz71

It's all good

Was able do some "_fine-tuning_" on Mon. nite w/the rear sights, and got the BERSA to hit where I want it to at 10yards. It is however shooting low, but a little "_adjusting_" in my sight profile by hiding the target w/the front sight seems to work really well. 
I'm no gunsmith but it sure looks like alot of work is involved to shorten/replace the front sight, so I'll hang tough on thatfor now.:smt023


----------



## mactex

Keep in mind that there are two ways to setup sites, or site picture, on a gun. It sounds like you are used to having the target sit on top of the front site which is one of the methods. The Bersa uses the other method where you put the front site on the target, sometimes refered to as combat sites if I'm not mistaken. After I figured that out, I have not had any problems keeping my shot groups really tight out to about 15 yards (3-6 inches on a good day!).


----------



## JG01

I found most negative comments about Bersa pistols are by those who never owned one. I have a 380 Thunder Plus and have no issues with it after 500 + rounds out of it. Accurate and dependable. It works for me and that’s all that matters to me. Ex Air force and EST here too.


----------



## sacjesusfreak

its accuracy is good for its price


----------



## Black Metal

First things first make sure the gun is well cleaned and lubed. I have noticed that after about 100 rds at the range my wifes bersa tends to get a little wild. Clean it up and its right back to where it should be. Second buy some quality ammo and run it through the gun, I have noticed that wwb .380 ammo is quite dirty and tends to be inaccurate.


----------



## cupsz71

Drew_Rami_P said:


> First things first make sure the gun is well cleaned and lubed. I have noticed that after about 100 rds at the range my wifes bersa tends to get a little wild. Clean it up and its right back to where it should be. Second buy some quality ammo and run it through the gun, I have noticed that wwb .380 ammo is quite dirty and tends to be inaccurate.


I was hoping somebody else noticed that. I'm seeking opinions on another brand???

Winchester seems to be the *ONLY .380Auto *I can find easily, between Walmart & Scheels, oh I am using Federal Hydra-Shok Low Recoil 90grn JHP for her Personal/Home defense ammo (_pricey!!) _so I haven't shot alot of it....but it does seem to shoot it better.

Haven't tried Winchester's WinClean.........?

As far as cleaning......after every trip to the range (_A must_) and I use Remington Gun Oil for the lube'n

Since originally posting my "_observations"_ about the BERSA, I've bench tested it at 8yrds after adjusting the rear sights, and it shoots fairly accurate 2-3" groupings......._on the bench_. In her/my hands....still a "_hail-mary_" when it comes to hitting the target with any accuracy between shots which does concern me since she plans to use it as her CCW.

(_FYI : I CAN shoot pretty good for those who may be in doubt. My XD9sc at 8yrds I can hit 1-2" or less...... groupings standing using WWB)_

I want her to feel confident she can hit what she's shooting at, if a defensive situation presents itself.

I'll hunt for different ammo.....and see what happens


----------



## BigJim22602

I just shot my Bersa 380 today for the first time and WOW was I surprised....... I knew going in to day that shooting outside the 7yrd range for that gun would be a stretch, and as this will be my CCW, I didn't care for the longer range. I shot 50 rds out of it and I was amazed at the accuracy of it right out of the box. I heard that it would take a few hundred rounds to break it in.

For the $249.00 I spent, I am a happy camper.....:mrgreen:


----------



## tekhead1219

I also bought a Thunder .380 for my wife. I'm not having the same problems you are though. At 10 yards, I'm keeping 95% of my shots within the outline of the head on the silhouette targets. Give yourself a little more practice with it.


----------



## LeadSSled

I have put 370 rounds through my new BT 380 over the last 4 weeks. I have no problem keeping 4"-5" groups at 15 yards. I've shot Remington Green Box, S&B, MagTechs, Georgia Arms bulk, and Cor Bon DPX. The only ammo that my gun did not like was the S&B (rounds 50-100 through this gun). I had 3 FTF malfunctions in 50 rounds. No malfunctions of any kind with any of the other ammo.

Before I bouth this gun, I rented a BT 380 and a Sig P232 on the same day. I found that I was just as accurate with the Bersa as with the Sig. I am happy with the accuracy of this firearm for a short-barrel gun.


----------



## wjh2657

I bought the Thunder as a CCW alternate to my two J-Frames. I am happy with the 5-5-5 rule. (Five yards-five Shots-Five seconds) Target is a paper plate! By the way, in most courts around here 1-7 yards is Self-Defense, over that is a gunfight. That's lawsuit city when you bring a gun to a gunfight! You won't go to jail, but the kid's college fund and your retirement account are gone! Seriously, using a .38 Spl or .380 already puts you at a disadvantage if you are up against 9 MMs and ,45s. As I am retired from the gunfighter role, that is no problem, I refuse to get into a gunfight. I just don't want to be a victim in an execution or carjacking. In that case I will most likely be firing fast and furious and up very close! The Bersa is for point shooting and is quite okay for that duty.


----------



## Mike Barham

Heh heh...five shots in five seconds is "fast and furious?" :mrgreen:

At five yards, you should be able to make five A-zone hits in about one second (not including reaction time).


----------



## tekhead1219

Mike Barham said:


> Heh heh...five shots in five seconds is "fast and furious?" :mrgreen:
> 
> At five yards, you should be able to make five A-zone hits in about one second (not including reaction time).


+1 on the Heh Heh....5 seconds is an eternity for 5 at 5...:buttkick:


----------



## Roger Norris

I don't own one, but I shot a friends a couple of weeks ago. EXTREMELY accurate at 10-15 yards. I was very suprised. It shot better than ANY pocket sized auto I have ever shot, including guns that cost alot more. We had no failures that day, I can't speak to it;s reliability beyond the 50 rounds we shot.


----------



## wjh2657

I have the 5-5-5-5 down to 7-3-5-5 with the BT380 now. Any faster than that and I am into spray and pray mode. I am not yet into the 7 shots in 30 seconds into a 1 " circle at 25 yards group ( and I don't think I ever will be!) I figure if I can get 7 shots into COM within 3 seconds I am getting about the best odds for survival that I can hope for. I don't have any problem with the BT380 accuracy either, it is a point up close gun and everything stays COM, that's all I expect. As I have posted elsewhere,I have served on civil court juries and seen the results of their decisions in SD cases. Anything over 10 yards is considered a gunfight by a civil jury. Gunfighters lose civil cases. Scared s---less everyday guys who drop the BG right in front of them win civil cases (if everything else is in place.).


----------



## Nathan Plemons

My wife has one that she kept swearing shoots to the right. I set down my rifle and looked at her target, sure enough it was off to the right several inches at 7 yards. I put 5 rounds through it from the same distance and shot a 2-3" grouping all over the bullseye without even really trying.

She wasn't really happy with me over that, but I proved it wasn't the gun.

Even though this is a very short barreled gun, it's simple blowback action should lend itself to pretty good accuracy, certainly good enough for the distances I would ever envision having to use such a little gun.


----------



## XGrunt

Some guns need to have the rear sight adjusted to
achieve accuracy. I did so with my Bersa Thunder .380, and now
I can shoot 4" groups at 15 yards without using a rest.
That's pretty accurate for a pistol with such a short barrel.


----------



## cupsz71

WOW. Been awhile since I stopped by this forum and was surprised this old post was still going.

Had a slight switch in "_hobby's_" this summer. The wifey and I bought a new Arctic Cat TRV 650H1 atv. SO spending priorities and overall "_quality time_" focus has shifted a bit. (_my old dirt bike/snomobile days came flooding back to reality and I'd forgotten how much FUN riding was.)_
I also became a US Citizen in September. Started the process in February, so needless to say it's been a busy year.

_*UPDATE*_: Switched to WOLF ammo and believe it or not the BERSA likes it. Fewer FTF's. and overall accuracy seems better. The wifey's been shooting at the 5-7 yrd range and is happy with her "_shots_"

She did have the "_imfamous_" Bersa spring malfunction. E-Clip popped off inside the grip, causing the trigger to stop functioning.

IHMP it put her Bersa's overall reliability at issue with me, with her using it as her primary CCW.

Seem this is a very COMMON failure with Bersa T380's with no proven dependable fix. "_Limpwristing_" causing a FTF jam seems to be the consensus as the most common cause of the malfuction. :smt021
I re-installed the E-Clip and so-far NP.

We still own it, but if it has *ANOTHER* E-Clip malfuction - it's gone. I'm already eye'n a Beretta PX4sc in 9mm for her.:smt066


----------



## DevilsJohnson

It don't always make sense what some guns like to shoot best. if you found a round that makes you happy run with it.:smt023


----------



## jediwebdude

Interesting thread. I just bought a Bersa Thunder .380 two weeks ago and my experience in the indoor range with it gave me the opposite impression. I found it to be quite accurate for such a short barreled gun.


----------



## cupsz71

jediwebdude said:


> Interesting thread. I just bought a Bersa Thunder .380 two weeks ago and my experience in the indoor range with it gave me the opposite impression. I found it to be quite accurate for such a short barreled gun.


Yes I've noticed that alot with others who own a T380. Everybody seems to be NOT having any issues with it. I shoot pretty consistantly and accurately in terms of groupings w/my other pistols. Not sure what is up with the BERSA.??

I'd like to think it's NOT me. But I'm starting to have doubts. - it doesn't like me a guess...:smt022


----------



## jediwebdude

cupsz71 said:


> Yes I've noticed that alot with others who own a T380. Everybody seems to be NOT having any issues with it. I shoot pretty consistantly and accurately in terms of groupings w/my other pistols. Not sure what is up with the BERSA.??
> 
> I'd like to think it's NOT me. But I'm starting to have doubts. - it doesn't like me a guess...:smt022


This is gonna sound a bit strange, but sometimes it is the pairing of the weapon with the user. A shooting buddy has a Kimber 1911. He can't get a tight grouping worth a darn with it, but when another buddy and I shoot it, we get excellent groupings. When he shoots my guns, he does fine. It's just when he shoots his 1911 that he struggles.


----------



## tekhead1219

jediwebdude said:


> Interesting thread. I just bought a Bersa Thunder .380 two weeks ago and my experience in the indoor range with it gave me the opposite impression. I found it to be quite accurate for such a short barreled gun.


I shoot my wifes T380 at an indoor range quite often. Neither my wife or me have any issues with accuracy out to 15 yds (5-7" groups consistently). Most often we shoot at defensive ranges of 21 ft or less and unless there is a flinch by the operator, the accuracy is more than enough for defensive purposes. Remember, it's not a target gun.:smt023


----------



## cupsz71

tekhead1219 said:


> Remember, it's not a target gun.:smt023


+1

Yea......I sometimes forget that. But in my own defense...my XD9sc w/3" barrel is a BEAUTIFUL shooter that puts rounds on target in 2" or less groupings at 7-10 yrds.
I know it's like comparing apples - oranges, but I had high expectations the BERSA would a least be "_close_".

Thanks


----------



## oldhack62

mactex said:


> Keep in mind that there are two ways to setup sites, or site picture, on a gun. It sounds like you are used to having the target sit on top of the front site which is one of the methods. The Bersa uses the other method where you put the front site on the target, sometimes refered to as combat sites if I'm not mistaken. After I figured that out, I have not had any problems keeping my shot groups really tight out to about 15 yards (3-6 inches on a good day!).


This is a very important point regarding Bersas: they shoot a 'dead-on hold', not a 'six-o'clock hold'. In other words -- as MacTex describes -- you aim with your front sight COVERING the target point, NOT UNDER it. The latter will result in low shots.
I think this single adjustment will solve most shooters' problem with 'inaccurate' Bersas.
I find the .380 -- especially the concealed carry edition, which has a very low-profile front sight -- to be a fine little point-and-shoot pistol. At 'social' ranges -- at which it is most likely to be used in live action -- simple, informal sighting down the barrel will result in plenty accurate results (minus that dratted first-round, double-action opener!).


----------



## plentyofpaws

I owned a BT380, sold it and bought a LCP. Lighter and IMHO shoots as good as the Bersa did. The Bersa to me was a bit heavier than I wanted in a pocket gun. Never really had an issue with accuracy. It seemed to shoot fine out of the box.


----------



## wjh2657

Update on my Thunder 380. I have no issue with accuracy. Out to 15 Yards (it is a pocket gun guys!) I get very good accuracy, it shoots right with my G23 out to that range. I can't carry it though as it has at least three FTFeed every range session. I keep it clean, use factory mags and fire good ball ammo (experimented with several brands.) I sent it back and had it worked on and it still does it. Shame, it is a very handy and attractive little gun for carry. I still EDC S&W 642/640. Yes, I _may_ be limp wristing it but you have to be realistic in CCW, you will not always be assuming your best "school" grip and stance when SHTF.


----------



## Atltech

Before I deceided to buy my BT 380 Plus,I did quite a lot of research on small caliber SD weapons.This gun is perfect for my wife in terms of size,operation,etc.This ACP compares equal to or even excells in comparison to other current .380 AUTO's on the market except the price.
I find it to be accurate and have no problem using it as a SD carry weapon ( when she let's me use it! )


----------



## JasBrit

Nathan, quick point of interest about your wife shooting to the right. "My wife has one that she kept swearing shoots to the right" If the Lee target for correction is any indicator, hits to the right (3:00 position) indicates "Thumbing (squeezing thumb) or Too Much Trigger Finger. If shots are at about the 1-2:00 position it is "Heeling" or anticipating recoil. At the 4-5:00 position to the right, it's "Tightening Grip While Pulling Trigger".


----------

